# My Machine



## HMF (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Eddyde (Oct 15, 2016)

A parody on the Marine Corps Creed, "This is My Rifle" Nice!


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 15, 2016)

Yea, my thought as well Eddy.


----------



## HMF (Oct 15, 2016)

The image was done by Pat Holbrooke in 1944. There are many sources of the poster online looking to sell it to you.


It reads:

 My Machine . . .

This is my machine. Mine!

There are other machines but this one is mine.

It is a part of me – I am a part of it.

We are one.

Together we are forging the weapons of Victory –

Weapons that will strike the shackles from men who would be free-

As I am free!

With thy help, O Lord, I will bring forth the most and the best

That is possible from my machine.

It multiples the power of my hands – when my hands are on the job.

It does true work –  when my brain is alert to control it.

It does not falter – unless I falter.

It does not stop – unless I forget.

In the lands of my enemies, slaves, under the whip,

Labor at machines.

But I am free!

I abide by my machine of my own free will.

No man is my master – no man my slave.

And this way is best.

It is!

By unfaltering example we shall prove it is best –

My machine and I.

By argosies of ships and tanks and planes,

In the only language the enemy understands,

We shall prove it.

This is our pledge – mine and my machine’s –

Till Freedom’s light comes on again.


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 15, 2016)

Eddyde said:


> A parody on the Marine Corps Creed, "This is My Rifle" Nice!


The version of "This is My Rifle" I learned in the Army cannot be reproduced here.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Oct 25, 2016)

haha yep ...you learn quick to never call it a gun .


----------

